# sony bravia LCD KLV22-BX300



## navipta (Jun 20, 2010)

i have sony bravia LCD KLV22-BX300 with usb support but problem is this it supports MPEG-2, and when i convert any 1gb file to mpeg-2, it makes it very big in size that was not able to put in a Pen drive...pls help and tell me if any have solutio for this, and also if i play files like mpeg-1, they play small size in pixels.....

nav0175@yahoo.com


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 20, 2010)

Please dont duplicate threads. Thanks. Ive removed the other one. Be free to continue the dicussion here.


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2010)

Nope, you can't. Buy a bigger pen-drive or an external Hard Disk and while converting to MPEG-2 upscale to 720p.

Sony should have rather added DivX support like LG and Samsung did years ago. Bravia is overrated.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 11, 2010)

^^disagree... the picture definition is way better in bravia than in samsung....Lg is toh crap!


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2010)

napster007 said:


> ^^disagree... the picture definition is way better in bravia than in samsung....Lg is toh crap!


Hype. I had seen all of them when I made my purchase. Sony is like Apple.


----------



## diabolicdude (Jul 11, 2010)

samsung...is better ...believe me.......i compared both at a store before buying..........

and i watch movies from usb without worrying about format or conversion.......and the upscaling is AWESOME.....


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2010)

diabolicdude said:


> samsung...is better ...believe me.......i compared both at a store before buying..........
> 
> and i watch movies from usb without worrying about format or conversion.......and the upscaling is AWESOME.....


This pretty much sums up my experience with LG too. Both LG and Samsung have great picture quality.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 11, 2010)

ico said:


> This pretty much sums up my experience with LG too. Both LG and Samsung have great picture quality.



agreed, that it is a pain to worry about the upscaling and conversion on the BRAIVA, but about 2 weeks ago i bought the new Bravia NX-500 40", and after an exhaustin run to almost countless stores i went for the bravia, and in the size that i was taking, LG and samsung were almost 6-7k cheaper.... and i was almost set on buying one of them, but then i found out the reason y as u said "BRAVIA IS HYPED".  On the same file of 695MB that i used for testing was a cut from the movie GHOST RIDER [1080] and another was a cut from INDEPENDENCE DAY [1080][540MB].  

In the picture of LG and samsung, about .5 to 1 inch of of the picture is cut-off from the right most border. while the bravia flawlessly coverd the whole scene... if u don't believe me check it out for urselves.. even at the stores where they play the same demo clips on all the models you can make out if u observe closely that bravia never clips out. that is the the only reason why i got the NX-500 and plus... it looks gorgeous! 

That is y the bravia engine according to me is unbeaten... even if it costs more its a value for money.... "unlike APPLE".  so please do check it out and u'll see for ur selves.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 11, 2010)

napster007 said:


> ^^disagree... the picture definition is way better in bravia than in samsung....Lg is toh crap!


omg maybe you should open you eyes and actually watch the picture  quality with your normal eyes rather than your Sony tinted glasses 
You claim Bravia is WAY better than LG? In what? Specs? Price? Quality?


> agreed, that it is a pain to worry about the upscaling and conversion on  the BRAIVA, but about 2 weeks ago i bought the new Bravia NX-500 40",  and after an exhaustin run to almost countless stores i went for the  bravia, and in the size that i was taking, LG and samsung were almost  6-7k cheaper.... and i was almost set on buying one of them, but then i  found out the reason y as u said "BRAVIA IS HYPED".  On the same file of  695MB that i used for testing was a cut from the movie GHOST RIDER  [1080] and another was a cut from INDEPENDENCE DAY [1080][540MB].
> 
> In the picture of LG and samsung, about .5 to 1 inch of of the picture  is cut-off from the right most border. while the bravia flawlessly  coverd the whole scene... if u don't believe me check it out for  urselves.. even at the stores where they play the same demo clips on all  the models you can make out if u observe closely that bravia never  clips out. that is the the only reason why i got the NX-500 and plus...  it looks gorgeous!


Image being .5 to 1 inch being cut off? O_O Seems like that Aspect ratio was not set well in LG's while set well with Sony's. Poor setting eh?


> That is y the bravia engine according to me is unbeaten... even if it  costs more its a value for money.... "unlike APPLE".  so please do check  it out and u'll see for ur selves.


It's not please do check out PROPERLY. 
btw  @ the dig on Apple


----------



## napster007 (Jul 11, 2010)

^^the mr. know it all is here..... thx a lot, well i do know what the  aspect ratio is... and they were all set to the same... 



Liverpool_fan said:


> omg maybe you should open you eyes and actually watch the picture  quality with your normal eyes rather than your Sony tinted glasses



seriously... did ur brain recently get damaged or were u born this way? when i said i could make out... it ment anyone can with a naked eye and plus... i tested the same after it was pointed out to me by the shopkeepers. 



> You claim Bravia is WAY better than LG? In what? Specs? Price? Quality?



God.... have u not read my posts or r u just a fan boy???? I already said that BRAVIA does charge more! and accepted it but i guess u r a bit blind or mayb it flew over ur tiny head... the only place where it does excel... i have pointed it out in a whole para.... and if u still don get it..... too bad.

and no offense to any of the samsung or LG fanboys... cus they do have some mind blowing models way better than the bravia series... but i was just speaking in the price range i was looking for, and yeah maybe it also crossed ur head.. i did accuse sony for having no support for Divx files... its a pain.. 



> Image being .5 to 1 inch being cut off? O_O Seems like that Aspect ratio was not set well in LG's while set well with Sony's. Poor setting eh?



yeah sure..... i forgot to check the aspect ratio settings on all of them...y dont u show me..... guess u have designed its software!!!!



> It's not please do check out PROPERLY.


thank u sooo much!!!



> btw  @ the dig on Apple



again.....seriously dude... read the above posts.... that was not my claim..! next time pls do read all the posts carefully b4 just diving in like a hooligan!!


----------

